# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Εμπορική Ναυτιλία & Παγκόσμιο Εμπόριο

## meine_klaus

Γεια σας,

  Είμαι σπουδαστής στην Α.Ε.Ν Οινουσσών στο τελευταίο έτος και έχω αναλάβει να κάνω πτυχιακή με θέμα « Η Συμβολή της Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας στο Παγκόσμιο Εμπόριο.» Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζετε κάποια βιβλία τα οποία να περιέχουν πληροφορίες σχετικά με το άνωθεν θέμα. 

  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------

